# How do the space marines consider the Emperor now? (Possible spoilers)



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

In the horus heresy series the space marines are on their crusade to remove superstition and religion from the galaxy, maintaining theres no such thing as gods etc, we know that to not be true. But the very issue at the heart of the heresy was that horus believe he had been lied to and the emperor was trying to attain god status. Now that the galaxy knows their are gods and such, do the space marines venerate the emperor as a god or do they still believe him to be normal and the chaos gods to be merely warped corrupted xeno or men who came into contact with immaterium?

I only ask because i had a good idea for a space marine chapter, that i don't plan to create just yet but maybe in the future. They are called the Faith Breakers, and their core view is that there is no such thing as religion only the view put down by the emperor during the crusades that the imperium of mankind should be united, protected and should have rule over all others.

What do you think?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I think that it has been stated many times in the fluff that marines view the Emperor as their father figure and lord but not as a 'God'.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought as much but i still read them saying stuff like the Emperor protects here and there, which is known be be a saying used by the worshippers of the emperor.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

Well the emperor is/was an insanely powerful Psyker and a Leader.
he protected those he fought with in the crusades directly, and he protected those under his rule after the unification by sending the guard and legions to go protect his empire. It was originally meant on a large scale, but over the course of the last 10 millenium has been used on an individual basis.


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

Space Marines certainly revere the Emperor as much as they would if he were a god. Deciding whether or not they see him as one is an exercise in semantics. Isn't there an obscure Chaos God whose portfolio includes doubt and faithlessness? That'd be a really unique Chaos Army, now that I think about it. Nobody ever goes beyond the Big Four!

EDIT: Necoho! That's the name of the god I'm thinking about. He's primarily used in Warhammer Fantasy, but who's to say he doesn't exist in 40K too?


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Words_of_Truth said:


> or do they [Space Marines] still believe ... the chaos gods to be merely warped corrupted xeno or men who came into contact with immaterium?


The Chaos Gods formed in the Immaterium in the same way particles came together and formed planets and have never been outwith the Immaterium, so anyone with that belief would have things all wrong.

I think Space Marines do everything in their power to absolutely not think about Chaos -- much like a monk not thinking about sex -- and when they do they must recite some mantra a thousand times, punish themselves somehow then go play with a chainsword and bolt pistol for a few hours, ideally on some heretic scum.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

the marines see the emperor as a man if they hold any body higher it would be their primarch.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The Chaos Gods are slightly misleading. They are NOT in any way gods. They are simply the four aspects of Chaos Undivided, being INCREDIBLY powerful demons. The Emperor, if you may notice, is never called the God-Emperor by Space Marines. He is also called the greatest MAN that ever lived. The Imperial cult encourages that he is a God, to promote belief in Him by the Adeptus People of The Imperium.


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

But he is allways refered to as the GOD-Emporer of mankind. And space marine are apparently part of the uman race (mankind).


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

It seems like marines hold the emporer as their father figure / lord. To the extent of a god, but in denial of that term.

The other factions such as Sisters / IG worship him as such a god. There are palaces of worship and wars that broke out over worship after the Heresy.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

to burst ur buble as i gusse youve read the herisay book and have prob figerd out it was the inquision that started the emporers a god thing the emp never thout him self as a god and as gods dont die he would still be alive ......


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

inqusitor_me said:


> to burst ur buble as i gusse youve read the herisay book and have prob figerd out it was the inquision that started the emporers a god thing the emp never thout him self as a god and as gods dont die he would still be alive ......


Well...technically he IS still alive, albeit barely...kept alive by sucking the life out of 1k psykers a day.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

his mind is alive his body is dead so he dead really


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Nope, so long as there is brain function, he is technically alive. his body isnt 'dead' either, he is more or less consoius of what goes on arond him, but he has to concentrate fully on keeping the astronomican online.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

like mushy peas


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Generally speaking, the Astartes regard the Emperor as sort of a fatherly figure, but not as a god-- which is the reason that the Ecclesiarchy and the Adeptus Astartes as a whole tend not to get along all that well. Chapters that know their genetic heritage tend to worship their Primarch before the Emperor, though to what degree is greatly variable. For example, the Blood Angels outright worship Sanguinius as a Jesus figure of sorts, and acknowledge the Emperor purely as the Angel's father, while the Ultramarines offer their devotions in equal stead to Roboute Guilliman and the Emperor. Chapters that don't know who their Primarch was, or are made from mixed genetic stock, or were founded in a very late founding tend to fall more in line with the Ecclesiarchy's views on the Imperial Creed. Admittedly, those are few and far between, though.


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

THe space marines are loyal servents to the emperor and if not the inquisition will sort out the non belivers and purge them. The point is the emperor made the space marines and are like his sons bringing honer to his name:victory:


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

I think the marines would treat him like a god but refer to him more like a father.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

The space marines would treat in every way the emperor as a god. but when he is spoken of, he would be refered to more as of father than god.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

sorry there guys! my computer was lagging in between, i couldnt see my first post so i rewrote it again. apologies!


----------



## with an iron fist (Nov 25, 2008)

FOR THE EMPEROR!!!!

Space Marines like the Emperor. They like him very much. (-George Takei on Tim Hardaway)

It's the Adeptus Imperius Traitorous Legionarious SLASH Administratous you need to worry about.

They're the types contributing to the corruption of the immaterium alongside all of the blasted cultists who want MORE POWER!

Talk about lazy people:
Cultist: "Dear God, make me like Superman!"
Tzeentch: "Sureeeee, I'll super size you! wmahahahaha"
Slaneesh: "That's my line!"
Khorne: "Blood for the blood God!"
otherloser: "What?"
Cultist: "Did I dial the wrong number?"

It's Home Improvement without Tim Allen.


----------

